# FSBO- 3acres in Upstate NY



## Mrs.Logan (Jun 16, 2008)

Starting small? Ready for a nice plot?

This beautiful 3 acre plot is in semi-rural upstate NY. Enjoy loamy soil, 100 year old Maples, small established orchard, with three apple trees and a fruiting pear tree. A lovely shallow creek runs across the back of the property, clear and bubbly. Wooded, but also has good places for either a large garden, or animals. When we checked with the city of Rotterdam all animals were allowed to be kept on property.

Small barn could work well for a chicken coop and some goats. 

The house was built in 1873, stands firm on fieldstone foundation. Basement is really a cellar, ready for the storage of your winter goods! 

1400 sf house, four bedrooms, two up, two down. Two up are large 15x 15 two down are tight. Two front rooms, in this mortise and tenon house, a large kitchen, and a mudroom/laundry room. (House needs some repairs but is totally live-able.)

Hang your clothes out on the line and capture the wonderful scent of summer!

Four seasons of beauty. Zone 4

Has established asparagus garden, flower gardens, herbs, and lots of roses.

The property is only 20 minutes from Downtown Albany NY. 10 minutes from shopping. 10 minutes from beautiful country, with wonderful farmers markets.

Only five minutes off the highway, and about 45 minutes to the Massachusetts border.

$135,000
Interested? email me at meg at meglogan dot com

or call 518 935 8595 Ask for Doug


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

Mrs. Logan, I am not far from you, and that price sounds like quite a bargain for someone!


----------



## Mrs.Logan (Jun 16, 2008)

It Is! Lol


----------



## Mrs.Logan (Jun 16, 2008)

Here's the Zillow

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/364-Dunnsville-Rd-Schenectady-NY-12306/32499944_zpid/


----------

